# Scope recommendations



## Bowtechshooter68 (Apr 8, 2010)

I recently purchased a Savage .17HMR and need a scope for it. I was wondering what scopes people recommend. I would like to stay around the $200 range. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

You should look into Mueller scopes. They have some nice offerings in your price range. Here is one that I thought would be a good choice.

http://www.muelleroptics.com/products/MU3940IGR.html


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

Cabelas offers caliber specific scopes in your price range. I just returned from the range from sighting in a 22LR and a 22WMR topped with the Cabelas scopes and they were dead on at each range mark. I am very happy with the Cabelas caliber specific scopes!


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

I put a nikon prostaff on mine for $100 shipped, and have had nothing but fantastic performance for the last 4 (or more?) Years. 3-9x40 is plenty for squirrel, woodchuck, crow, etc. Its a good 20yd scope, and a good 150yrd scope. I picked the silver matte to go with my 93R17BVSS, so it looks good too! Never lost zero after literally, thousands of rounds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Talntedmrgreen said:


> I put a nikon prostaff on mine for $100 shipped, and have had nothing but fantastic performance for the last 4 (or more?) Years. 3-9x40 is plenty for squirrel, woodchuck, crow, etc. Its a good 20yd scope, and a good 150yrd scope. I picked the silver matte to go with my 93R17BVSS, so it looks good too! Never lost zero after literally, thousands of rounds.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will second that. I recently replace the Bushnell Banner I had on my 22WMR with a Nikon Prostaff 3-9x40. It is a very good scope for the money. I think the 3-9x40 goes for around $150, but if you don't mind spending the extra $50 check out the Bushnell Elite 3200. I have a 3200 3-9x40 mounted on my X-Bolt and to say it is excellent is an understatement.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

ajmorell said:


> I will second that. I recently replace the Bushnell Banner I had on my 22WMR with a Nikon Prostaff 3-9x40. It is a very good scope for the money. I think the 3-9x40 goes for around $150, but if you don't mind spending the extra $50 check out the Bushnell Elite 3200. I have a 3200 3-9x40 mounted on my X-Bolt and to say it is excellent is an understatement.


There are some fine examples of durable, quality glass for folks on a budget. I'd have a hard time putting more $$ into what I use very frequently as a brushgun. That thing gets handled & bumped around quite a bit. It would be a bummer to damage a $500+ scope!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Talntedmrgreen said:


> There are some fine examples of durable, quality glass for folks on a budget. I'd have a hard time putting more $$ into what I use very frequently as a brushgun. That thing gets handled & bumped around quite a bit. It would be a bummer to damage a $500+ scope!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree. It doesn't make sense to me to put a $500 scope on a $200 gun IMO, especially a rimfire.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a Prostaff on my 22 LR and I like it. A good scope that's not a lot of money. Others are as said, Mueller and you can get some Leupolds for under $200.


----------



## Bowtechshooter68 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. After some research I think I'm going with the Nikon Prostaff 3-9x40.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Laugh if you want, get a BSA Sweet 17, they are the best scope for the purpose. BSA scopes are usually pretty low class, but the the Sweet 17 and Sweet 22 get good reviews at rimfire central, and they will not break the bank. Dad put one on his 10/22 that was converted to 17hm2, and it is a tack driver out at 100 yards. Les


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

ajmorell said:


> I agree. It doesn't make sense to me to put a $500 scope on a $200 gun IMO, especially a rimfire.


You can never spend too much on good glass. as the saying goes, spend at least twice as much on your scope as you did for your Rifle.:chillin:


----------



## joe allen (Dec 23, 2008)

I have that gun and I put the bsa sweet 17 on it and I can hit a dime at 100 yd.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

I liked the sweet 17, but it would only hold zero if left in my rifle case. I never had confidence in it, and returned it after only a couple boxes of ammo. Maybe they are more reliable now? Side by side with some other, the glass was subpar as well. They look cool though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Talntedmrgreen said:


> I liked the sweet 17, but it would only hold zero if left in my rifle case. I never had confidence in it, and returned it after only a couple boxes of ammo. Maybe they are more reliable now? Side by side with some other, the glass was subpar as well. They look cool though!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I think that's where some get the impression that these cheaply priced scopes are as good as the higher priced quality scopes. They sight them in on their Rifles and only shoot it once a year, ( during Deer season) and say it's still dead on...LOL


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Just so ya'll will know where I am coming from on this, I use Sightron SII's on my centerfire rifles, I have a Sightron SI on my 10-22, Have shot Dad's 17 with the sweet 17, and it did impress me for it value of price, and yeah, for a rimfire cartridge, I would buy a Sweet 17 from BSA. FWIW, I prefer Sightron over Leupolds.


----------

